# Snakes not shy about sex



## butterfly33 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-21-2009
*Source:* Coffs Coast Advocate

LOVE is in the air at the Rodwell's farm out Kenilworth way. Vicki Rodwell says they've had plenty of snakes at their place, but she's never seen anything quite like this display of spring fever.

Two red-bellied blacks were so totally absorbed in their “special cuddle” last Saturday that they took no notice of Vicki or her rottweiler dog. Vicki captured the image after her dog started barking and growling in a particular way.

“We've had lots of snakes around, mostly browns, but nothing ever like this,” she said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh wow beautiful!! I wish i was lucky enough to see something like that! even just one red belly would be nice to see!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 21, 2009)

They are most definitely combatting. I have never seen snakes, especially elapids, mate like that and no doubt others on here with plenty of elapid experience will agree. A male will follow a female and do the whole tongue flicking, jerky movements performance but nothing like that photo.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> They are most definitely combatting. I have never seen snakes, especially elapids, mate like that and no doubt others on here with plenty of elapid experience will agree. A male will follow a female and do the whole tongue flicking, jerky movements performance but nothing like that photo.


 Are you saying this isnt true and he made a mistake?


Just to confirm that it was a mating pair and not two males having a “biffo”, _The Gympie Times _emailed the photo to snake-catcher and herpetologist John Keady. 
John confirmed it was a male and female doing what comes naturally this time of year, not two males fighting for mating rights, which can look similar. 
“Two fighting males entwine differently and stand up. You can see these two are mating because they're being very gentle, and he's holding her there. The female is on the left and the male is entwined around her.”
John urges people to never attempt to catch, corner or kill a snake, as this is when 90 per cent of bites are inflicted. 
“These are two beautiful, healthy specimens,” John said of the subjects in Vicki's photo.

great photo ...would love to have seen something like that ..


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 21, 2009)

why is the tail end not in the photo?? Surely if they were mating youd have a photo of that?? Surely she didn't only take one photo?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 21, 2009)

It's two males combatting, no doubt about it.


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 21, 2009)

how is that mating?


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats where I go herping...
And yeah definitely combat.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 22, 2009)

Look at the heads - combat position!
And that where I go herping too


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

HATE to burst all ya bubbles ...there were more photos, the media chose this one ,as it didnt have her dogs head in the way like the rest she took ..there were several pictures and tail ones were amongst it ...showing that these two were actually MATING  ....Gympie times does have copies of these pics ..but I asked the main source himself ...cant always trust the media ...You should know that especially sdaji and Jonno now


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 22, 2009)

That's alright Nat, my bubble has a special forcefield that is reinforced with truth - they aren't mating, it's so obviously combat, it happens every year. Last year there were 3 or 4 lots of photo's posted on APS. Snakes don't mate like that.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 22, 2009)

I witnessed 2 Browns and 2 Red Bellys last year combating,what a incredible site to see,mother nature at its best.As ive never keeped or breed Elapids i couldnt comment if they were mating or combating,my guess from seeing what i did last season they are combating.I gather Jonno wouldve seen hundreds of Elapids mating and combating in his time.


----------



## Feurety (Sep 22, 2009)

Mating ? pics or it didnt happen ...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> That's alright Nat, my bubble has a special forcefield that is reinforced with truth - they aren't mating, it's so obviously combat, it happens every year. Last year there were 3 or 4 lots of photo's posted on APS. Snakes don't mate like that.


 Well Jonno...as you obviously are the OLE wise one ...and John Keady must simply be an old fool of a herper now...50 years experience still in the game ..but he mustnt know didley Squat huh ?


----------



## slacker (Sep 22, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Well Jonno...as you obviously are the OLE wise one ...and John Keady must simply be an old fool of a herper now...50 years experience still in the game ..but he mustnt know didley Squat huh ?



Sorry rbb, but Jonno (and everyone else disputing this) is correct. Have you ever seen snakes mating? I'm sure Jonno has. I know I have. They do not mate like that.

That's clearly male combat.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

I am aware of it being differant ..but also aware that pics of the tails were also observed and showed what they were doing ...due to her dog being in those pics ,the paper used that pic ...John Keady knows his stuff ,he is an old dog herper/catcher /spotter catcher etc has permits/licenses for just about everything to do with reptiles and other fauna and has been in the game for over 50 years and still is in it ... I spoke to him about the pics and he told me that he was given all the pics and it does show the tails and further act in some of the pics but due to her dog being in those shots has she went in to get better ..the paper only put that one in ...so here is a man that got to see ALL OF THE PICS and yet Jonno see's one and claims he knows ...amazing huh


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 22, 2009)

What was so special about their tails? Their tails will be wrapped up to...did the photo show the male with a hemipene inserted into the females cloacca?


----------



## slacker (Sep 22, 2009)

That's because Jonno's right. They don't mate like that. I'd like to see what these other pictures show. I'm 100% certain that no intromission will be visible, because it won't be taking place.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> What was so special about their tails? Their tails will be wrapped up to...did the photo show the male with a hemipene inserted into the females cloacca?


 I dont know Jonno I didnt see all the pics ...but I know the bloke who did ...and he knows his reps ..so I believe him .


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you guys know that it was a combat and not a mating in progress when they were disturbed by this woman and her dog ?...and so the actions changed a little to the standard behaviour of mating ....is it all so black and white for you lot ?....as I said I believe John Keady ...you take from the pic what you want ..


----------



## slacker (Sep 22, 2009)

Because:

(a) Snakes don't entwine their bodies like that when mating, the male simply wraps his tail under the female's
(b) They don't hold their anterior up off the ground when mating
(c) They do both when combatting

Snakes mating is a very relaxed affair. The tails are somewhat entwined, with the male position under the female. They can sit there for many hours on end, very still, very calm.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

Slacker I agree ,your only getting to focus on one pic though and what the media has written up in the paper ..I spoke to the man who saw all of the pics as well as heard what the woman saw ,she watched them for awhile, and explained the actions of the two ...but can agree from your side why you say combat ...at first I thought that ..but when I read about John Keady, thought otherwise ..because he does know his stuff ...and so got in contact with him and asked about that write up ......but thats all good if you think combat so be it ...


----------

